# cyrillic support in english gentoo

## joker

hello guys from border  :Smile:  need your advice.

I have gentoo in english (utf8) with polish keyboard (utf8) and I need cyrillic support. I have couple files coded in cyrillic non utf-8 and it looks ugly (for example in krusader or rox)

```
█¥¬ ¥ ┼ã«ì
```

How to set gentoo to support cyrillic? In kernel (Native Language Support) I have:

```
(utf8) Default NLS Option 

<*>   Codepage 855 (Cyrillic) 

<*>   Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic) 

<*>   NLS KOI8-R (Russian)
```

----------

## viy

If you have utf-8, then you already have cyrillic support. Regarding files --- you have to convert them from either KOI8-R or WINDOWS-1251 to UTF-8 using iconv (see man page for more details). Try smth like: iconv -f koi8-r -t utf-8 "filename" > filename.utf8.

Come back, if it doesn't helps.

----------

## joker

thanks for answer, but this is mp3 file not a text file and I want filename in utf8  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Try convmv. It is in portage if you haven't got it installed yet.

----------

## joker

ok, now it's ok  :Smile: 

one thing left - utf support in beep-media-player (tag in utf). 

my play list example:

```
5'nizza - ??????????? ???? (invalid UTF-8)
```

----------

## booxter

Check the "Do not use ID3V2 tags" in the MPEG Output Plugin Preferences.

----------

## joker

this is some kind of solutions, but I noticed one more option in MPEG audio plugin: Convert non-UTF8 ID3 tags to UTF8, and there it should be specified ID3 encoding. I don't know what I should put there. any ideas?

----------

## viy

Try "windows-1251" or "koi8-r".

----------

## joker

ok, it's working, to bad that only one encoding may be set  :Sad:  because I have files with windows-1250 tag too, or am I wrong?  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Yes, only 1 encoding is possible to set. You may try to recode you mp3 tags to unicode.

----------

